# Hi, any opinions on a Gecko GK-101



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, i saw this heatpress on ebay for $229 anyone have it or know anything about it seems like a good deal but i would love some info before i decide to buy it its a 

Gecko GK-101 







*Specification *








15”x15” Teflon coated heat platen









Temperature Range: 0 – 575ºF









Timer Range: 0 – 999 seconds









Power: 1800W









Voltage: 110V (standard US and Canada)









Machine weight: 59 lbs Thank you!!


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

You get what you pay for, uneven heat no pressure settings. they are all the same made in another country west of US guess.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Joe. Don't skimp on the heat press, you'll wish you had'nt. Mike


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

thx guys i was looking at the trans pro from pro world any info on that?? 15x15 heat press they say the sunie for 250 is the same thing anything???


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

OK...don't go cheap.....BUT, I too would like to know for sure if anyone actually has this press and if it is a diamond in the rough.

Sometimes cheap is just as good as expensive.....just not paying for the brand name in some cases.

Anyone actually HAVE one of these to give us your input????

Thanks


----------



## cm8647 (Feb 14, 2010)

Why do so many people believe that heat presses or anything else for that matter is still produced in the United States. At best, some of the components may be assembled here. Most manufacturing is done in China, and maybe assembled in various other locations. When you're buying just about anything all you're really buying is a guarantee that the person who sold the two will stand behind it. I was looking at the Gecko and the Sunie but was unable to contact anyone at either Web store they were located at. For that reason I would probably not buy one of those products. I'm leaning to the Hix Hobby Lite 9 X 12 at Pro World, which I'm almost sure I saw the same model on Alibaba.com for less, but I dont want to learn about importing the hard way just to save $50


----------



## Dono (Apr 20, 2008)

cm8647 said:


> Why do so many people believe that heat presses or anything else for that matter is still produced in the United States. At best, some of the components may be assembled here. Most manufacturing is done in China, and maybe assembled in various other locations. When you're buying just about anything all you're really buying is a guarantee that the person who sold the two will stand behind it. I was looking at the Gecko and the Sunie but was unable to contact anyone at either Web store they were located at. For that reason I would probably not buy one of those products. I'm leaning to the Hix Hobby Lite 9 X 12 at Pro World, which I'm almost sure I saw the same model on Alibaba.com for less, but I dont want to learn about importing the hard way just to save $50


Stahl's Hotronix are manufactured in the US, and I'm not even going to comment on the the suggestion that there is no variation on product design or quality, that an item would be identical inside. One from a company with a website (showing them built) Hotronix - the #1 selling heat presses and heat seal machines in the world and another "company" where you can't even find a webpage for the manufacturer. A heat press is an extremely critical component, and uneven heating by generic presses is a setup for failure. I'm not saying you need to buy a $1500 press, but you certainly can't get a reliable, quality product from a $300 one.


----------



## cm8647 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stahls Hotronix imports 11 x 15 and 15 x 15 heat press from china, found this bill of lading on Panjiva, plus lots of other bills of lading for imported heat press parts from China that they are most likely assembling in US. "Shenzhen Hugang.is a strategic partner of Hotronix" If you look at the bill of lading Stahls Hotronix is the only US buyer, for what I see Stahls is at least having its smaller press made in China and buying parts for others from Shenzhen Hugang Light Industry in China that it then assembles here. Well I guess the definition of made in the US is subject to ones own interpretation. This is not to say that these press aren't any good or Stahls wont stand behind the products they sell but my feeling is its just a bit disingenuous to say made in the US.


Shenzhen Hugang Light Industry
35 Yanshan Rd Gong Ye Liu Rd, Shekou Industrial Zone, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

Customer Information 1 U.S. Buyer
Customer: Stahls Hotronix
Location: One Paisley Park Areford Blvd Carmichaels Pa 15320 Us
Total Number of Shipments Number of Shipments (July 01, 2007 – April 07, 2011): 10 shipments
Shipment Date February 25, 2011
Customer: Stahls Hotronix
Shipment Weight: 7,809 Kg
From Port: Yantian, China
To Port: New York, New York
Commodity: Heat Transfer Machines
Description Marks: Opp Heat Transfer Machines 11'x 15'120 Volt 15'x 15'120 Volt 28 Pallets (8 Cartons/Pallet)

Hugang was founded in 1987 and was the first heat press manufacturer in China. With a long history of production experience and customer service in China, Hugang is focused on supplying customers with high quality, locally made heat presses in a variety of formats.  
Shenzhen Hugang.is a strategic partner of Hotronix and also an exclusive agent for Stahls' Hotronix heat presses in Asia, providing both sales and service for Hotronix products in Asia.
December 9, 2010, Shenzhen Hugang Moves into New Factory, the new address is 1/B Ganghong Industrial Park, Nanwan Jiedao, Longang, Shenzhen. ​ Shenzhen Hugang has moved into a larger and new facility in Longgang, Shenzhen, China. The new factory features specialized work cells for production of heat transfer machines, complete metal fabrication capabilities on-site and a product showroom. The new location is in a newly developed area of North and Central Shenzhen with easy access to both the Shuiguan and Jihe Expressways. "This new location is near to suppliers and provides easy access to customers," according to Tighe Torbit, General Manager of Hugang. On hand for the new Hugang factory grand opening and ribbon cutting ceremony were senior managers from Stahls' Hotronix of USA, the world's largest manufacturer of heat presses. ​


----------



## printmedia365 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the Gecko ..I know this is a old post . I am not happy with it. I have not shot the temp with a digital thermom. But besides not having pressure setting that tension nut on top is pressing on a piece of flat iron probably 1/8 and is now bent . printing is a controlled event . uncontrolled variables always mess up the product.


----------



## Agoodwife (Sep 16, 2012)

Just saw this. We have one. It was a good little press, but only for two years. Finally, an element died, and we've got a decent sized cold spot down towards the front of the platen. If you do decide to get one because of cost, fine, but I'm telling ya to start socking your profits away to get a really good one before this one dies on you. All presses eventually get cold spots, but the nicer, more expensive presses at least have a way for you to EASILY go buy replacement parts instead of wasting money on a whole new press every time. It's impossible to get replacement parts for these things.


----------

